# Which 2x2 do you use?



## aminayuko (Jul 1, 2011)

okay, i have looked in the search function and google, so hopefully there is no other thread like this.

i myself, do not have a 2x2


----------



## gbcuber (Jul 1, 2011)

I use a lanlan, but I have a v cube 2 on the way


----------



## emolover (Jul 1, 2011)

I use a Shenshou.


----------



## sa11297 (Jul 1, 2011)

get a 2x2 from lightake. the lanlan is $4. unfortunately you missed the promotion in which the 2x2s where only $1 (i bought 5)


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jul 1, 2011)

mini type-c


----------



## iCubeTime (Jul 1, 2011)

V-Cube 2, that thing is soo good.


----------



## Andreaillest (Jul 1, 2011)

LL.


----------



## Thompson (Jul 1, 2011)

The non pillowed V-cube 2. I dont dont if thats V2a or v2b, lol. It is really nice.


----------



## sa11297 (Jul 1, 2011)

the one that is not pillowed is the V2a


----------



## kprox1994 (Jul 1, 2011)

waffle=ijm said:


> mini type-c


 
Isn't that a 3x3? Am I just not getting the joke?

I use a Shengshou, it's marginally cheaper that the Ghosthand on Lightake, and I think they are the same thing.


----------



## cubersmith (Jul 1, 2011)

kprox1994 said:


> Isn't that a 3x3? Am I just not getting the joke?
> 
> I use a Shengshou, it's marginally cheaper that the Ghosthand on Lightake, and *I think they are the same thing.*


 
*They're not.


----------



## sa11297 (Jul 1, 2011)

what is the difference?


----------



## bluecloe45 (Jul 1, 2011)

I use an Haiyan


----------



## DYGH.Tjen (Jul 1, 2011)

I use a ghosthand/shengshou. Are you sure they're not the same thing? :O

<offtopic>Since so many of you guys use the lanlan, how do you cut down the internal pops? Fk them, lol. You set a tight tension, or loose one? And also do lanlans break? Mine broke );

happy cubing,
Tjen


----------



## MrIndianTeen (Jul 1, 2011)

I use a LanLan. ^^ In reply, my turning style isn't rough. Because of which, I set it at pretty loose tensions.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Jul 1, 2011)

Lanlan


----------



## ben1996123 (Jul 1, 2011)

bluecloe45 said:


> I use a*n* Haiyan


 
lol n. Hayche

I use an a V-cube 2a black.


----------



## cuberkid10 (Jul 1, 2011)

Lanlan


----------



## Mike Crozack (Jul 1, 2011)

V-cube 2a, its faster than my ll and i dont seem to lock up on it


----------



## CubicNL (Jul 1, 2011)

A LanLan, but I accidentaly clicked ShenShou -.-


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jul 1, 2011)

kprox1994 said:


> Isn't that a 3x3? Am I just not getting the joke?
> 
> I use a Shengshou, it's marginally cheaper that the Ghosthand on Lightake, and I think they are the same thing.


 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UuMxoSEfcEU


----------



## Systemdertoten (Jul 1, 2011)

waffle=ijm said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UuMxoSEfcEU


 I knew I couldn't be the only one.


----------



## DYGH.Tjen (Jul 2, 2011)

People who use LL, do you need to replace it often? Does it break?
lol-http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YBdCdA0AhqI

Happy cubing,
Tjen


----------



## MoRpHiiNe (Jul 2, 2011)

Lanlan all the way .


----------



## RCTACameron (Jul 2, 2011)

DYGH.Tjen said:


> People who use LL, do you need to replace it often? Does it break?
> lol-http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YBdCdA0AhqI
> 
> Happy cubing,
> Tjen


 
I use LanLan, the WR was with LanLan, and most other fast people use it. My old one did break, but I just replaced it. I am currently on my 5th LanLan, with 2 that barely got used, but they are so good it's definitely worth it. You just have to find a good one, break it in a lot and use a lot of silicone.


----------



## David1994 (Jul 2, 2011)

Lanlan


----------



## kprox1994 (Jul 2, 2011)

waffle=ijm said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UuMxoSEfcEU


 
Ohhh, forgot about people doing that.


----------



## DAcuber (Jun 22, 2013)

50mm Dayan black


----------



## cubesonfire (Jun 25, 2013)

There should be Dayan in the options, they rock. I also have a LanLan, both cubes are broken in. But I prefer the Dayan ZhanChi 2x2,its my main.


----------



## aznanimedude (Jun 25, 2013)

no option to list my shengshou 4x4 :<


----------



## ben1996123 (Jun 25, 2013)

cubesonfire said:


> There should be Dayan in the options, they rock. I also have a LanLan, both cubes are broken in. But I prefer the Dayan ZhanChi 2x2,its my main.



you know that this thread is two years old and they dinnant exist then


----------



## Ross The Boss (Jun 25, 2013)

i use a wittwo. i only ever solve 2x2 to practises my cmll recognition though.


----------



## kcl (Jun 25, 2013)

Ross The Boss said:


> i use a wittwo. i only ever solve 2x2 to practises my cmll recognition though.



If you know full CMLL you could actually be really fast at 2x2..


----------



## Ross The Boss (Jun 25, 2013)

kclejeune said:


> If you know full CMLL you could actually be really fast at 2x2..



small cubes are boring though. i only have a couple cases that im too lazy to learn. i guess i'll learn them now.


----------



## kcl (Jun 25, 2013)

Ross The Boss said:


> small cubes are boring though. i only have a couple cases that im too lazy to learn. i guess i'll learn them now.



Do it and then do an average on 2x2. I'm curious haha


----------



## Ross The Boss (Jun 25, 2013)

kclejeune said:


> Do it and then do an average on 2x2. I'm curious haha



man, im so bad at 2x2. but ok, i'll do it. stand by.


----------



## kcl (Jun 25, 2013)

Ross The Boss said:


> man, im so bad at 2x2. but ok, i'll do it. stand by.



Alright haha I'm waiting


----------



## Ross The Boss (Jun 25, 2013)

kclejeune said:


> Alright haha I'm waiting



number of times: 12/12
session avg: 6.345 (σ = 1.25)
session mean: 6.261

3.454, 4.315, 7.482, 7.863, 4.868, 5.335, 6.996, 7.854, 8.232, 7.016, 6.579, 5.143

all of the 7 second ones were bowtie cases. i suck at recognizing those ones.


----------



## Yellowsnow98 (Jul 2, 2013)

kclejeune said:


> If you know full CMLL you could actually be really fast at 2x2..



Oh yeah I hadn't thought of that. Another reason to switch to Roux
To switch or not to switch? It's a hard choice.


----------



## ben1996123 (Jul 2, 2013)

Yellowsnow98 said:


> Oh yeah I hadn't thought of that. Another reason to switch to Roux
> To switch or not to switch? It's a hard choice.



3x3 cmll algs are probably not the best 2x2 cll algs


----------



## IanTheCuber (Jul 2, 2013)

I use my WitMaru 2x2. It's a mod. Basically you sand down the insides so you can get to the screws and then you sand down the edges so they are round. It feels like a WitTwo and looks like a WitTwo.


----------



## Ross The Boss (Jul 2, 2013)

Yellowsnow98 said:


> Oh yeah I hadn't thought of that. Another reason to switch to Roux
> To switch or not to switch? It's a hard choice.



or you could be one of the cool kids and use ZZ.
some of the really good cmll algs are bad on 2x2. pretty much anything with a D move sucks on 2x2 even though its awesome on 3x3.


----------



## YddEd (Jul 2, 2013)

cubesonfire said:


> There should be Dayan in the options, they rock. I also have a LanLan, both cubes are broken in. But I prefer the Dayan ZhanChi 2x2,its my main.


lolwut they didn't exist in 2011. The option you should choose is "other"




Yellowsnow98 said:


> Oh yeah I hadn't thought of that. Another reason to switch to Roux
> To switch or not to switch? It's a hard choice.


You could learn it and some other extra stuff with using it such as improving your M slices  (Improved my M slices ALOT)


----------



## jkc (Jul 3, 2013)

dayan


----------



## ottozing (Jul 3, 2013)

50mm Dayan. It can be a bit unstable, but the corner cutting is way more forgiving than on other 2x2s so it makes up for it nicely


----------



## youngcuber1 (Jul 3, 2013)

YddEd said:


> lolwut they didn't exist in 2011. The option you should choose is "other"





It clearly says 1 week ago above the post


----------



## jayefbe (Jul 3, 2013)

youngcuber1 said:


> YddEd said:
> 
> 
> > lolwut they didn't exist in 2011. The option you should choose is "other"
> ...




The post may have been a week old, but the user posted in a resurrected thread that is two YEARS old, and complained about the lack of an option in the poll that didn't exist when the poll was started.


----------



## Risos (Jul 3, 2013)

I like my LanLan, but the mechanism causes a few lock ups. I'd consider buying a WitTwo which I've heard is quite good, but I'm focusing on 3x3 right now.


----------



## cubeone (Jul 3, 2013)

Wittwo v1, even though I would probably use a dayan if I had one.


----------

